# Zoa ID please



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Got a couple zoas I'm unsure of what they are. Only have a pic of one frag at the moment. Other frag is closed. Here is a pic of the first 
Orange center, blue edge, and yellow skirt


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

Eagle eyes?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

No not egale eyes. Colouring us completely different I have those in my tank as well


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Post daylight pic and I'll give you the designer name. The scientific name is Zoanthus special.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Post daylight pic and I'll give you the designer name. The scientific name is Zoanthus special.


Best day light i could get


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

A better picture would give you a definite ID but looks to me either a saiyan zoa or yellow brick roads zoa I'm thinking looks more like a yellow brick road


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Just googled them. Looks closer to yellow brick road. 

Thanks jay


----------



## million$view (Apr 6, 2013)

yellow brick road!!!


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Its not yellow brick roads. The yellow brick roads dont have the black mouth in the middle


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Super saiyan zoa maybe


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

verano said:


> Its not yellow brick roads. The yellow brick roads dont have the black mouth in the middle


I wouldnt say the mouth.is black but is slightly darker. Then orange centres black/dark blue then to yellow/greenish skirt.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Another one to Id please

This is. astock photo but the same in question. (Since I take shit pics lol)


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

mmatt said:


> Another one to Id please
> 
> This is. astock photo but the same in question. (Since I take shit pics lol)


I found this pic on google and they have it labeled as yellow brick roads. It could be but hard to tell cause of the heavy blue light. In this pic it seems as though the center looks pinkish purpleish which means it cant be yellow brick roads because the yellow brick roads center is orange.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I believe they are dragon eye zoas, similar to YBR...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I have dragon eye ZOA. These are different


----------

